# Being an INDIAN, when do you feel HAPPY and HATE?



## Flash (Jun 14, 2014)

Being an INDIAN, when do you feel HAPPY and HATE?


----------



## Anorion (Jun 14, 2014)

monsoon


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

Love to see the festival celebrated by all in Unity and hates it when any religion is said to behind a bad motive. Since it is a group of people not the whole religion who did something wrong.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the food here, hate the people.


----------



## Shah (Jun 14, 2014)

It'd  be better if people realize that National Pride is also a kind of Racism.


----------



## amjath (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the family culture, Hate the politicians


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the spicy food & festivals, hate the politicians.


----------



## ariftwister (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the Unity in Diversity and Hate the Slow development in Tech.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the diversity , hate the attitude of people.


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Love the Culture/food/girls   ;;  Hate the Racism & Caste Reservation system ( Abolish it for god's sake !!  )


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 14, 2014)

Didn't understand the question... How can you "feel hate"???


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Didn't understand the question... How can you "feel hate"???



You can feel love, so you can feel hate.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Didn't understand the question... How can you "feel hate"???



See your ex girl friend with a good looking guy and you can instantly* feel hate*


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> See your ex girl friend with a good looking guy and you can instantly* feel hate*


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> See your ex girl friend with a good looking guy and you can instantly* feel hate*


lol!!! Trolled!!!  

Btw, I think it should be "feel hatred"!!! B-)


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2014)

There are things which you can do easily in India. Not the wrong ones.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 15, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> lol!!! Trolled!!!
> 
> Btw, I think it should be "feel hatred"!!! B-)


----------



## sandeepsingh (Jun 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> See your ex girl friend with a good looking guy and you can instantly* feel hate*



View attachment 14489


----------



## $hadow (Jun 15, 2014)

sandeepsingh said:


> View attachment 14489



Your attachment not working


----------



## moniker (Jun 15, 2014)

I love to hate the fact that India is not a happy country to live in.


----------



## Flash (Jun 15, 2014)

I hate when India exists among top 10/top 100 in the field of corruption, violence, women insecurity etc., but beyond 100 when comes for positive things.


----------



## sandeepsingh (Jun 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Your attachment not working



Hope this works now... 

I feel you bro


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2014)

Love the diversity ,but at the same time hate the restrictions in this country when it comes to living life to its full. People have a very narrow mindset .


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2014)

broad mind and narrow mind is diff from having western values and traditional values.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 15, 2014)

Anorion said:


> broad mind and narrow mind is diff from having western values and traditional values.


I am not complaining about traditional values. But you should know , that if you are living in a typical Indian society , you have to face many restrictions. [ Men have lesser restrictions though.]
There will be relatives and many more people indulging in your affairs , giving you all kind of tips , suggestions , critics , and whatnot ..... Do one thing out of the box , and you'll get to hear a lot.
We are changing , though.But still , things like these are still there.
People have this habit of poking their nose in to someone else's affair,


----------



## Anorion (Jun 15, 2014)

exactly good point, that poking nose into other people's affair thing is natural here. we have different norms about body contact, privacy, type of language used, rubbernecking, how to eat food, eye contact... the list is endless.. we dont have to import everything which may have flaws of their own
all I am saying is that there are at least some who follow the mantra of "modernisation, not westernisation"

one of the things I like is that poverty is still a virtue in India. now I know most of you will argue this is idealistic, unrealistic, impractical in today's age, but at least it questions the mindless march of capitalism, and thinks about resources and their use in a holistic way.


----------



## ico (Jun 15, 2014)

*Speed of Light is calculated in Vedas more accurately than Einstein did | MatraBhumi*

Happy or Hate? You decide.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 15, 2014)

I love my country but i dont like:

When India wins the cricket world cup.
"I am proud of my country"
.
When a rape happens in the country.
"I am ashamed of my country"
.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 15, 2014)

Love the diversity, hate technology & education


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2014)

hate those bollywood actors filled with swag going to iifa 2014 (hosted in USA). somebody please tell them that hosting IIFA in usa won't make it equivalent to oscars.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jun 25, 2014)

I hate being an Indian all the time. I watch Commentators and envy them and those dudes who comment stuff like, "Yo, I got a PS4, and XBox One and an awesome Computer for christmas this year." Also, I have been living in Saudi Arabia all my childhood and just love the comfort that a Middle East country could offer and bothers me to hear that INDIA can never offer that. If I go typing on, I can probably write a thesis.


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 29, 2014)

What is the point of this thread ? . Such threads only invite more and more of those USA/EUphile sycophantic suck-ups who I detest and despise.Shooo !!

Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## snap (Jul 29, 2014)

No criticism allowed? :\


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 30, 2014)

Simple. I love being an Indian, because of the nice people (however they are becoming scarce nowadays), the climate (not cold). At the same time I hate to be here in India mainly because of internet speeds, the only single reason if I have to pick one, other than that I don't like too many festivals, too much noise, way too many people thus horrible public transportation, and how women are treated here (in villages mostly, this is the second most reason after internet). So it's more hate than being happy, but after visiting UK and USA multiple times and staying there for a short while I can not imagine establishing there, in those western countries (especially the two I mentioned, the latter way more ****ed up undoubtedly). Just provide better internet plans  and please let all the back-talking / backstabbing kind of people die, India will improve beyond imagination.


----------



## hsr (Jul 30, 2014)

I hate it when people use adjectives instead of nouns. Also, dangling prepositions.

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> What is the point of this thread ? . Such threads only invite more and more of those USA/EUphile sycophantic suck-ups who I detest and despise.Shooo !!
> 
> Cheers!
> AbhMkh



Now you hate something, and this is the only real reply so far.


----------



## snap (Jul 30, 2014)

Isn't internet also pretty shitty in USA?


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 30, 2014)

snap said:


> Isn't internet also pretty shitty in USA?



Whats with the single liners ?


----------



## srkmish (Jul 30, 2014)

I would be glad if somebody locks this stupid thread


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 30, 2014)

srkmish said:


> I would be glad if somebody locks this stupid thread



If you don't like it you don't have to look at it.  why spoil it for everyone else.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 30, 2014)

for me..
I feel happy when we achieve something with less efforts/resources, which other countries achieve with more efforts/resources.

I hate being an Indian when i hear news of rapes/gang rapes. for people doing such a crime there should be a death penalty by cutting their d!cks if they are found guilty of it..
Until they fear such horrific death, they wont stop.
A few days ago there was even a news that a man was gang raped.. Now what is this sh!t??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 31, 2014)

ico said:


> *Speed of Light is calculated in Vedas more accurately than Einstein did | MatraBhumi*
> 
> Happy or Hate? You decide.


Einstein Didn't do it with a calculator and so did Vedas. They had their own views regarding what is to be done. Now it turns out that Einstein did calculated a bit wrong it doesn't mean that Vedas are faar more better ?And did those Vedas knew how to make an Atomic Bomb ? Einstein did.

In case of hating India, I have a lot of reasons. Crappy Education system, and rituals and Religions. and culture too. the only thing im supposed to like is my know ones and you digitians.


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Einstein Didn't do it with a calculator and so did Vedas. They had their own views regarding what is to be done. Now it turns out that Einstein did calculated a bit wrong it doesn't mean that Vedas are faar more better ?And did those Vedas knew how to make an Atomic Bomb ? Einstein did.



They did. Though they didn't call Atomic bomb at that time. 
Nuclear Wars in Ancient India – Literary Evidence

Ancient Indians (in tamil) also had a numeric system to denote large numbers as below, even before the terms Millions/Billions/Trillions/Quadrallions were termed.

1 = ONDRU = One = 10 [SUP]0[/SUP]
10 = PATHU = Ten = 10 [SUP]1[/SUP]
100 = NOORU = Hundred = 10[SUP] 2[/SUP]
1,000 = AAYIRAM = One Thousand = 10[SUP] 3[/SUP]
10,000 = PATHAAYIRAM = Ten Thousand = 10 [SUP]4[/SUP]
1,00,000 = LATCHAM = Hundred Thousand = 10 [SUP]5[/SUP]
10,00,000 = PATHU LATCHAM = One Million = 10 [SUP]6[/SUP]
1,00,00,000 = KODI = Ten Million = 10 [SUP]7[/SUP]
10,00,00,000 = PATHU KODI = Hundred Million = 10 [SUP]8[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,000 = ARPUTHAM = One Billion = 10[SUP] 9[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,000 = PATHU ARPUTHAM = Ten Billion = 10 [SUP]10[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,000 = NIGARPUTHAM = Hundred Billion = 10 [SUP]11[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU NIGARPUTHAM = One Trillion = 10 [SUP]12[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,000 = KUMBAM = Ten Trillion = 10 [SUP]13[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU KUMBAM = Hundred Trillion = 10 [SUP]14[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = GANAM = One Quadrillion = 10 [SUP]15[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU GANAM = Ten Quadrillion = 10 [SUP]16[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = KARPAM = Hundred Quadrillion = 10 [SUP]17[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU KARPAM = One Quintillion = 10 [SUP]18[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = NIKARPAM = Ten Quintillion = 10 [SUP]19[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU NIKARPAM = Hundred Quintillion = 10 [SUP]20[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHUMAM = One Sextillion = 10 [SUP]21[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU PATHUMAM = Ten Sextillion = 10 [SUP]22[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = SANGGAM = Hundred Sextillion = 10 [SUP]23[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU SANGGAM = One Septillion = 10[SUP] 24[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = VELLAM = Ten Septillion = 10 [SUP]25[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU VELLAM = Hundred Septillion = 10[SUP] 26[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = ANNIYAM = One Octillion = 10 [SUP]27[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU ANNIYAM = Ten Octillion = 10 [SUP]28[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = ARTTAM = Hundred Octillion = 10 [SUP]29[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU ARTTAM = One Nonillion = 10 [SUP]30[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PARARTTAM = Ten Nonillion = 10 [SUP]31[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU PARARTTAM = Hundred Nonillion = 10[SUP] 32[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = POORIYAM = One Decillion = 10 [SUP]33[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU POORIYAM = Ten Decillion = 10 [SUP]34[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = MUKKODI = Hundred Decillion = 10 [SUP]35[/SUP]
10,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = PATHU MUKKODI = One Undecillion = 10 [SUP]36[/SUP]
1,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,000 = MAHAYUGAM = Ten Undecillion = 10[SUP] 37

[/SUP]I accept that India has its own set of drawbacks, but that doesn't mean that we should despice India.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2014)

The chaos at Delhi metro. Nobody follows qeues and rules. Dont allow the passengers to get iff the train first , instead block the door by standing in front of it and all of a sudden when door opens , push them inside instead of letting out.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2014)

Also the way of management. The managers consider themselves god. 
Everyone needs importance in an organization....though this is evolving gradually after we started to get influence by the western culture and their beliefs.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jul 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> They did. Though they didn't call Atomic bomb at that time.
> Nuclear Wars in Ancient India – Literary Evidence
> 
> Ancient Indians (in tamil) also had a numeric system to denote large numbers as below, even before the terms Millions/Billions/Trillions/Quadrallions were termed.
> ...


Look this is all possible due to recent need of looking out for the past and search origin of our birth. 
Without those americans curiosity in these things i would not say that we would be possibly be here. Indian contribution in those Kamasutra and Veda is a lot but the modern India sucks bug time !


----------



## ico (Jul 31, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Einstein Didn't do it with a calculator and so did Vedas. They had their own views regarding what is to be done. Now it turns out that Einstein did calculated a bit wrong it doesn't mean that Vedas are faar more better ?And did those Vedas knew how to make an Atomic Bomb ? Einstein did.
> 
> In case of hating India, I have a lot of reasons. Crappy Education system, and rituals and Religions. and culture too. the only thing im supposed to like is my know ones and you digitians.


You totally missed my point.

The point was, people in India love to come up with crap to make themselves proud. That link is one example. Another one is, 38% of NASA scientists are Indians, 25% of doctors in USA are Indians and all.


----------



## hsr (Jul 31, 2014)

Relevant article: Tehelka - India's Independent Weekly News Magazine

And of course, relevant TOI article: 36% of scientists at NASA are Indians: Govt survey - The Times of India


----------



## AbhMkh (Jul 31, 2014)

Since we are at it, I believe many of you must have heard of an organization in the US govt called DARPA(There are mentions of it in the movies "Man of Steel" and "Pacific Rim").

DARPA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now the director of this particular organization is a lady of Indian origin.

Cheers!
AbhMkh


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 31, 2014)

Ha ha, this kind of mentality I hate the most. hey look Microsoft's new CEO is Indian, an Indian in USA have invented cure to cancer, blah blah. Even Sunny Leone. OMG we are blessed.


----------



## snap (Jul 31, 2014)

Wished they stayed here...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

snap said:


> Wished they stayed here...



and get no opportunities because of the biased and corrupt system?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 31, 2014)

2/3 of apple employees are indians!


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 31, 2014)

Another thing that i truly despise about India is that here one doesn't need to have adequate educational qualifications in order to attain the eligibility to become an MP/MLA or to run for other important political offices.That's the reason here in West Bengal (as well as in other states),illiterate/semi-literate people with little to no academic qualifications end up becoming ministers/officers simply because they are backed by their political parties and have the capacity to sway the public opinion in their favour by lying incessantly during their pre-election speeches.These rascals are usually bestowed with a lot of powers and privileges(which they don't deserve at all) and they inevitably use them to their advantage with the intent of breaking the law in order to accomplish their ends.

For instance,an individual from our neighbourhood who was formerly a lowlife and a thug is now serving as the vice-Pradhan at the local panchayat as he had strong support from TMC as well as certain influential members of the local crime syndicate,so to speak;another person who happens to be an erstwhile auto-wallah (and allegedly also an abuser of women) has managed to attain a high ranking post at the department of fisheries and agriculture! Had an individual's educational background been the deciding factor in these cases,people who are absolutely unworthy of occupying such important posts would have never been successful in their attempts to achieve them at all.This is one thing I truly hate about this Godforsaken country!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

The NASA thing is a FACT! A lot of things are! Yes, publishing an article about it is dumb, or could have been done in a different way, but that's still a FACT, along with many other things!


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 31, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 2/3 of apple employees are indians!


Now I hate India, I absolutely do


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2014)

It's a thing if those people are of Indian origin and a different one if they possess Indian citizenship.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Now I hate India, I absolutely do


But now I hate Apple, I absolutely do. !


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2014)

Faun said:


> It's a thing if those people are of Indian origin and a different one if they possess Indian citizenship.


They are of Indian origin, but no, they are American citizen.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 1, 2014)

ico said:


> You totally missed my point.
> 
> The point was, people in India love to come up with crap to make themselves proud. That link is one example. Another one is, 38% of NASA scientists are Indians, 25% of doctors in USA are Indians and all.


Listen bro! was NASA found by any INDIAN ? was need of DOCTOR(modern one) felt by any INDIAN to make it come up with ? 
Except BOSE i dont remember any INDIAN making any invention . They are mere workers ! not leaders. 
Dont know about Staya Nadela.
He just got lucky.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 1, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Except BOSE i dont remember any INDIAN making any invention .


WTF!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> WTF!!


[h=3]Jagadish Chandra Bose[/h]


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 2, 2014)

Flash said:


> [h=3]Jagadish Chandra Bose[/h]


Got it right.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

Fair Use Policy, it is designed to single out and target only those who actually know what to do with Internet and how to use it, the legitimate users if you will, not just those who download all YIFY releases. 
it's as good as having no Internet at all, because the supporting services are also not there

registered a grievance at :: Grievance Redress Mechanism in Government :: hope it helps


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Well FUP is there in so called "first world" countries too. I however at first thought only in India FUP is _available_


----------



## Anorion (Aug 3, 2014)

BSNL's high usage scenario is 30GB, for new plans. 
checked some broadband plans in US and Sweden just to get an idea. They offer much more speed, the connection comes bundled with video and audio content services, many offer additional wi-fi access points around the country, and the FUP limits are considerably higher. In many areas of US it is pretty bad, so I agree with statement that FUP is there in so called first world countries too. But that is their problem. In India, the FUP limits are ridiculously low, and discouraging to Internet use. Like there are scattered comments all over the forum where people blame FUP for not being able to use internet properly, and understand all those comments only now. This FUP in India seems to only penalize those who actually use internet properly.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, I was not talking about FUP limit. Limits put here are unthinkable, that's all. There is a reason we are ranked last in Asia when it's about broadband. Death to BSNL.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, I was not talking about FUP limit. Limits put here are unthinkable, that's all. There is a reason we are ranked last in Asia when it's about broadband. Death to BSNL.


well, death to Oirtel also. They started off with this FUP crap.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 3, 2014)

Yeah, then that. Wasn't it them who didn't pay BSNL after using their 3G service by using their towers or something? At least in my state that was the case. AirTel's 3G was unavailable here for pretty long time actually. 

BSNL + AirTel = Apple + Beats 

Nah, even I'll say the latter is better


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 18, 2015)

I Hate:
- Too much population we want similar laws from China and make suicide legal and encouraging
- Lack of Development
- Poor Internet speeds and FUP

I Love:
- Cheap Education but I don't like the quality it is crap
- You can pirate the internet as much as you want no one takes action against you (except Indian movies)


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2015)

alienempire said:


> - Too much population we want similar laws from China and make suicide legal and encouraging



What ? Do you want to see advertisements luring people to kermit suicide ?


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 8, 2015)

I hate too much secularism, and its feel like inferior or guilty for being from majority group

I like. Nationalism over everything

I hate over head and unbearable.Population

I like when Indian s make big name world wide


I hate internet speed here and the way cpanies charge for it

I like no censorship on INTERNET, if there is any its only on paper in India

I like people who think scientifically than religiously or sentimentally


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 8, 2015)

And I hate the chamchagiri and a** licking behaviour of employees in corporate and government sector, also I hate managers here, they think they can do anything, they give best to their chamchas, if you are a hard working guy and know lot of thing about your work it does not matter but if you are in good books of managers you can grow, yes seeing it past 12 years of my work life, now I only go to work to mark my presence the creative and innovative person has died in me now


----------



## Anorion (Oct 8, 2015)

I hate it when people say doing something is ok because it happens everywhere or anywhere else in the world. That is dodging the problem. Irrespective of where else it happens in the world, it happens in India, and that part is an Indian problem which needs an Indian solution. Like if someone talks about peeing on the streets being a problem, some smartass finds it relevant to point out that they do that in Germany too. How can we sit in India and solve the problem of people peeing on the streets in Germany? 

Another thing I hate is absolutely every one knows about Sushratha, Aryabhatta, Panini. If that is truly our continuous living heritage, why are not people excited about contemporary surgeons, mathematicians and grammarians doing good work in the country? It is not like these people are not around and solving important problems, if you only bother to find out.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2015)

Skyh3ck said:


> And I hate the chamchagiri and a** licking behaviour of employees in corporate and government sector, also I hate managers here, they think they can do anything, they give best to their chamchas, if you are a hard working guy and know lot of thing about your work it does not matter but if you are in good books of managers you can grow, yes seeing it past 12 years of my work life, now I only go to work to mark my presence the creative and innovative person has died in me now


*1.bp.blogspot.com/-7S7QWsMtISE/UOEyvKd_hQI/AAAAAAAAAbg/7ZvMyLyr8eA/s1600/Dilbert+brains+to+bladder.gif


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 11, 2015)

They say god punishes sinners by sending them to hell,but i'm of the opinion that his method of punishing the guilty is to condemn him to be born in a poor/middle class family in a 3rd world country like India,where each moment of his life will be fraught with innumerable miseries and by the time he grows older and starts looking for a job he'll be lonely,depressed and suicidal as the harsh reality of the situation he's in will hit him with full force and he'll realize just how miserable and wretched his life really is as he was unfortunate enough to have been born in a country where the Government is apathetic and rotten to the core and attempting to obtain even the basic necessities like food,healthcare and education is a massive struggle for survival.


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 11, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> They say god punishes sinners by sending them to hell,but i'm of the opinion that his method of punishing the guilty is to condemn him to be born in a poor/middle class family in a 3rd world country like India,where each moment of his life will be fraught with innumerable miseries and by the time he grows older and starts looking for a job he'll be lonely,depressed and suicidal as the harsh reality of the situation he's in will hit him with full force and he'll realize just how miserable and wretched his life really is as he was unfortunate enough to have been born in a country where the Government is apathetic and rotten to the core and attempting to obtain even the basic necessities like food,healthcare and education is a massive struggle for survival.


Drama queen much?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 11, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Drama queen much?



mental?


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 11, 2015)

I love Indian culture rather than anything.


Hate politicians.
Hate BSNL for charging us 1000% more and giving us ultra low speed Internet.
Hate uncleanliness of even the towns.


----------

